# AC fans not turning on while AC is on.



## B5.5SStone (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm having issues with my AC fan on my 2006 AUDI A3 when turning on the AC. The fans don't go on nor does my AC. 

the AC was working just fine last night. I checked the lines and they have no leaks. 

what else can cause my fans not to turn on and causing my AC not to work? 

do you guys have the diagram on for this: 


 

I need to know what the relays and fuses are for. please post diagram indicating what is what. 

I just changed the ac condenser too. 

thx


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Could be a number of things. Fan control module, bad fans, low freon.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

is the ECON light on when u turn on the AC?


----------



## B5.5SStone (Aug 3, 2011)

tp. said:


> is the ECON light on when u turn on the AC?


 i will have to check tomorrow since the car is at the shop. is The ECON light on the AC switch/control? 

thanks,


----------



## yohoitztho (Jul 27, 2008)

make sure the A/C's power wire isn't loose/disconnected from the battery.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mrlapou (Sep 13, 2007)

Checking the lines for leaks requires injection of special dye. Did you do this? 
What's the gas pressure.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

tp. said:


> is the ECON light on when u turn on the AC?


 Not all A3's have an ECON button. Only uo to (and including) 2008. 



B5.5SStone said:


> i will have to check tomorrow since the car is at the shop. is The ECON light on the AC switch/control?


 If your car is 2009 or later, you don't have an ECON button. -Instead you have an AC button, and instead of lighting up to show that AC is OFF (or staying illuminated to show that there's a problem with the AC). -In 2009 and later, the AC light goes ON with the AC or stays OFF if there's a problem with the AC. 



yohoitztho said:


> make sure the A/C's power wire isn't loose/disconnected from the battery.


 This question doesn't help anybody... Why? -because there ISN'T an AC "power wire" which comes "from the battery". 

We don't have very much information to go on here... the OP hasn't even included his model year, not in the post, and not in his profile. 

The fans might no turn for several reasons: 
-A seized compressor will cause the AC to be disabled, and as a result the fans won't turn. 
-Low gas pressure (as sensed at the low pressure switch in the LP line) will cause the AC to be disabled, and the fans won't turn. 
-A dead fuse won't allow the AC to operate, and the fans won't turn. 
-A failed fan motor means the fan won't turn, and may disable the AC compressor, to prevent oveheating. 

Start with the simple one. -Look at the AC compressor and see if the safety ring has sheared. -If so, your compressor has seized. -That's simple. (hint: SEARCH threads about AC compressor failures) 

Here's a photo of a seized compressor... You can see the three points where the meta has sheared, around the central cap bolt (with the number "10" on it) at just past 12 o'clock, just past 4 o'clock and just past 8 o'clock in this photo. 










-After that, you need a set of AC gauges to see what's going on with the system pressures, and a VAG-COM to see what the diagnostic controllers are telling you. 

But that's all anyone can tell you (without simplistic guessing like "check to see if a wire from the battery is loose") without more information or diagnostic equipment.


----------



## yohoitztho (Jul 27, 2008)

ehh either power wire or ground wire that connects somewhere to the frame around the battery.

I had an issue where my fans would simply die randomly while driving. in 110 F it was unbearable.
after like 5 trips to the dealer, they finally found that I'm guessing the ground wire? was loose and the fans would shut off automatically due to the connection issue.

sorry if it wasn't as helpful as your post was... just trying to give the OP insight into similar issues w/ fans not blowing and their resolutions.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## B5.5SStone (Aug 3, 2011)

I've done a full readout of my car with Vag-com read out on my car but it does not indicate anywrong with the ac. What settings should i select when doing a read out for the AC? 

thansk, 



VWAddict said:


> Not all A3's have an ECON button. Only uo to (and including) 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Could still use more info... what model year for example... and an answer to what happens wit the button illumination (whether 'A/C' or 'econ') when pressed. 

-VAG-com should be able to determine switch closure status etc on the control panel for example. 

Get under the car and have a look at the compressor end-on... Start with 'the usual suspect'


----------



## B5.5SStone (Aug 3, 2011)

VWAddict said:


> Could still use more info... what model year for example... and an answer to what happens wit the button illumination (whether 'A/C' or 'econ') when pressed.
> 
> -VAG-com should be able to determine switch closure status etc on the control panel for example.
> 
> Get under the car and have a look at the compressor end-on... Start with 'the usual suspect'


 I edited my first post with the year and mAke. 

2006 Audi A3 2.0T 

with paddle shifts not sure if that helps. 

thanks,


----------



## B5.5SStone (Aug 3, 2011)

I went to my local mechanic they told me that there is no electric current going to the ac compressor and he also said the ac compressor is seized up. 


I came home and i did a full vag-com reading 

and it said the following: 





Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Seized compressor will do it. -As I mentioned earlier, when the control unit detects a seized compressor, it shuts down the A/C system.... hence their secondary observation of no control to the compressor. 

Are they familiar with Audis? Might be safer to make sure they know what they're doing first... there are a number of cases of people replacing compressors without flushing out the debris first, and then the replacement dies quickly afterwards, and you get to do the whole thing all over again... 

...This is a case of "do it RIGHT, do it once".


----------

